# weird pee in goat due tomorrow



## goatkisses87 (Mar 18, 2015)

Hello again! I have a boer doe due tomorrow. When I went to check on her tonight she squatted to pee and all looked normal and then all the sudden I swear I heard a tiny popping sound and there was a second stream of liquid right above the urine that looked amber colored but liquidy. I saw this in the beam of my flashlight, so I am fairly sure that is what I saw. I looked at her vulva which is swollen and loose and there was a teeny tiny bit of white discharge on the tip. She was eating hay like normal but when I first went out she was hiding. She is in the barn, heating lamp straw etc. Do you think this is pre-labor or labor or am I paranoid? I had triplets born in the early morning hours and despite being in a warm stall with hay and a heat lamp their ears were almost frozen where they were folded up and there was some birthing goo still hiding. They are in my house now being fed momma's milk via bottle. It is only 4 degrees outside, and I am worried I will miss the birth and have problems. She isn't straining or in any discomfort at the moment. Have any of you ever seen weird pee or discharge when peeing prior to labor? It just squirted a stream of liquid right above the urine stream. I haven't seen this before.


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

better watch her close it sounds like she is getting ready.


----------



## goatkisses87 (Mar 18, 2015)

ok, that's what I was thinking too. Im going to go check her again here in a minute. Unfortunately she is absolutely nuts and hates everyone and everything except for her bestie Dixie whom she was raised with. When this doe goes into labor, most generally all he** breaks loose. lol


----------



## Karen (Jun 22, 2010)

Aww, I will say a prayer for a safe and relatively sane delivery for everyone concerned!


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Sounds like she is getting ready..... I would stay with her. Good luck!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

It sounded like her water broke, the way you described it, any babies?

You will hear that pop sound and it will be a mucus slimy blob on the ground. You should of had babies, if that was the case.


----------



## IowaOutdoorsMan (Apr 6, 2015)

:nothing to add:


----------



## goatkisses87 (Mar 18, 2015)

Nope no babies. No discomfort at all it seems. Just my imagination? Idk it was dark, but I swore thats what I saw. No more discharge, but she looks thinner today where she was looking like she was smuggling a beach ball. I have been in the barn most of the afternoon and she doesn't really act different either. Today is her due date so I am just going to keep watching her. Her bestie Dixie had some mucous discharge today and the due date I have for her is the 26th so I am keeping an eye on her (it definitely wasn't the mucous plug) and hoping she was bred sooner than what I saw.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Are you looking at her from behind? And she now looks like she is less preggo?
If you think she may be in trouble, you can wash up, put on a new surgical glove and with 2 fingers gently check to see if she is open or if you hit a wall. Seems odd the way you are describing her. 
Or get someone out there to check her in case.


----------



## goatkisses87 (Mar 18, 2015)

She has dropped in her sides, but no discharge. She isn't straining, is eating and drinking normally. I was able to check her ligaments and they are soft but not gone and her cervix isn't dilated. I am checking her every hour or so day and night which is exhausting, but it is cold here in Indiana and we are expecting snow too and I want to make sure any babies born get dried off quickly and she doesn't have any problems. I had to pull her single large doeling last year, she was enormous and positioned wrong (one hoof was out, head was huge, and other leg was back). Hopefully she will wait until tomorrow when it will be a little warmer even if it is snowy. I will update you all tomorrow, thanks for all the feedback!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I know it is very exhausting, keep up the good work. I do the same.
Sounds like she is getting closer, yet, not quite ready yet.


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

any updates?


----------



## goatkisses87 (Mar 18, 2015)

I am very happy to announce that Jasmine gave birth to a huge healthy single buckling! He stood right up and began nursing almost immediately. He has the traditional boer head but has black spots intermingled with the red. So cute!


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

pictures !!!


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

agreed pictures!!!


----------



## goatkisses87 (Mar 18, 2015)

I will get some pictures in the morning


----------



## Karen (Jun 22, 2010)

Yay!~ Good news all around - for both a healthy birth, a healthy mom, and the promise of pictures!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That is awesome, congrats.


----------

